# New Holland



## Outlaw0013 (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a NH TC55DA that has started acting up. It runs fine but then it will pop out of gear and stall. Starts right up again but stalls as soon as the shift lever is put into gear. The inching pedal is all the way depressed when it does this. If I let it sit for a little while it will start ran run fine again for a few minutes then act up again. If you guys can give me an idea as to where to start looking I would appreciate it.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You didn't specify, but I have to suspect your tractor has the EHSS transmission. I might suggest checking for a seat switch and/or related wiring. Beyond that, you may well be in for some fun locating the problem.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Outlaw0013 said:


> I have a NH TC55DA that has started acting up. It runs fine but then it will pop out of gear and stall. Starts right up again but stalls as soon as the shift lever is put into gear. The inching pedal is all the way depressed when it does this. If I let it sit for a little while it will start ran run fine again for a few minutes then act up again. If you guys can give me an idea as to where to start looking I would appreciate it.


I don't know your tractor, but I went looking on another site. Maybe this will help, maybe not. Post back with what luck you are having.

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/owning-operating/241260-please-help-nh-tc55da-clutch.html


----------



## Outlaw0013 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry I took so long getting back to you guys. You were correct it was the seat safety switch. What jag me comes was the fact that it was coming out of gear at first but not stalling out. Pot a jumper across it and it ran great. Found a solder connection under the rubber boot was broken. Soldered back in place and we're back on line. Again thanks for the suggestion on where to look.


----------



## Outlaw0013 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry I took so long getting back to you guys. You were correct it was the seat safety switch. What jag me comes was the fact that it was coming out of gear at first but not stalling out. Put a jumper across it and it ran great. Found a solder connection under the rubber boot was broken. Soldered back in place and we're back on line. Again thanks for the suggestion on where to look.


----------



## larrycosgrave (1 mo ago)

Outlaw0013 said:


> Sorry I took so long getting back to you guys. You were correct it was the seat safety switch. What jag me comes was the fact that it was coming out of gear at first but not stalling out. Pot a jumper across it and it ran great. Found a solder connection under the rubber boot was broken. Soldered back in place and we're back on line. Again thanks for the suggestion on where to look.


 Same problem for us. The seat switch was stuck so would stall as soon as put in gear. A bit of liquid wrench and some jiggling with pliers and it loosened up then off to the races at 2mph!!!


----------

